# Hulk Hogan reinstated into WWE Hall of Fame



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.wwe.com/article/hulk-hogan-reinstated-into-wwe-hall-of-fame?sf193730743=1


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 15, 2018)

OH YEEAAAAHHHH, BROTHERRRRRRR


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 15, 2018)

What nobody bothered to @Hollywood Hulk Hogan  ?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 15, 2018)

It’s about time.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jul 15, 2018)

What are you gonna do when Hulkamania says something racist about you brother!

Wait till everyone forgets about the sex tape
-Hulk Hogan, probably


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 15, 2018)

Vince finally paid him his blood money for wreaking wcw


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 15, 2018)

He was kicked out for a bullshit reason.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jul 15, 2018)

It was only a matter of time. Hulk is too valuable a name, even if he hates black people and seems to be creepy in regards to his daughter. Money talks.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 15, 2018)

OJ Simpson is still in the NFL Hall of Fame, Hogan shouldn't have been kicked out period.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 15, 2018)

Flair used to drop the n-bomb on Teddy Long to his face. Andre the Giant would "joke" about hiring guys to lynch Kamala and he also called Bad News Brown the n word to his face until Bad News threatened to beat the shit out of him in front of everybody. Yet those two are still celebrated and loved by the smarks.

I am guessing the reason involves work rate and Meltzer match ratings


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 15, 2018)

HULKAMANIA'S RUNNIN' WILD BROTHER!


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 15, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Flair used to drop the n-bomb on Teddy Long to his face. Andre the Giant would "joke" about hiring guys to lynch Kamala and he also called Bad News Brown the n word to his face until Bad News threatened to beat the shit out of him in front of everybody. Yet those two are still celebrated and loved by the smarks.
> 
> I am guessing the reason involves work rate and Meltzer match ratings


The reason is that they aren't massive cunts who destroy peoples careers and ruin wrestling companies through their thoughtless hubris.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 15, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> The reason is that they aren't massive cunts who destroy peoples careers and ruin wrestling companies through their thoughtless hubris.


Andre sure as hell did that. If you pissed him off by not kissing his ass at every turn, he'd get promoters to blacklist the person.

Shawn Michaels would get guys fired, too, yet the smarks love him.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 15, 2018)

Is Superfly Jimmy Snuka still in?

And by the way I’m disappointed you forgot this:


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 16, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> He was kicked out for a bullshit reason.


I can’t really blame the WWE, they only did it for PR reasons and I’m guessing Vince doesn’t care about hurt feelings, only potential lost dollars.

I’m looking forward to Hogan being officially in the video games again.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 16, 2018)

PreferredPenne said:


>



I always look forward to going back to the Houston area so I can tune in to Booker T's radio show.


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2018)

So can Axelmania run wild again
Metapowers comeback when ?


----------



## Boss HM-2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Flair used to drop the n-bomb on Teddy Long to his face. Andre the Giant would "joke" about hiring guys to lynch Kamala and he also called Bad News Brown the n word to his face until Bad News threatened to beat the shit out of him in front of everybody. Yet those two are still celebrated and loved by the smarks.
> 
> I am guessing the reason involves work rate and Meltzer match ratings


It's because Hogan's racism actually made the news. You'd only really know about Flair and Andre's racism if you're the type of smark who loves watching shoot interviews that maybe a couple thousand other people also watched.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 16, 2018)

Boss HM-2 said:


> It's because Hogan's racism actually made the news. You'd only really know about Flair and Andre's racism if you're the type of smark who loves watching shoot interviews that maybe a couple thousand other people also watched.



Most smarks should know about that stuff but they still love the guys. Ric Flair calling Teddy Long the n word to his face and Bad News Brown threatening to beat the hell out of Andre in Japan and Kamala almost pulling a gun on him aren't exactly hidden stories.

I am guessing it's because Hogan doesn't have "work rate" (whatever the fuck that even means) and Meltzer says he has bad matches, while Flair had good match ratings from Meltzer


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 16, 2018)

Internet wrestling nerds are the absolute weirdest form of hipster


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Most smarks should know about that stuff but they still love the guys. Ric Flair calling Teddy Long the n word to his face and Bad News Brown threatening to beat the hell out of Andre in Japan and Kamala almost pulling a gun on him aren't exactly hidden stories.
> 
> I am guessing it's because Hogan doesn't have "work rate" (whatever the fuck that even means) and Meltzer says he has bad matches, while Flair had good match ratings from Meltzer



 Or maybe people took Hogan's slip up more seriously because their was an audio recording of him saying the slur, were as Ric and Andre's incidents can be easily dismissed as heresay and rumor by the public at large. I highly doubt Dave Meltzer had anything to do with WWE's decision to blacklist Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 16, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Or maybe people took Hogan's slip up more seriously because their was an audio recording of him saying the slur, were as Ric and Andre's incidents can be easily dismissed as heresay and rumor by the public at large. I highly doubt Dave Meltzer had anything to do with WWE's decision to blacklist Hulk Hogan.



I am not talking about the WWE's decision, I am talking about smarks hating certain guys because they're racist but still loving other guys who are racists


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I am not talking about the WWE's decision, I am talking about smarks hating certain guys because they're racist but still loving other guys who are racists



 From what I've seen, the general consensus regarding his racist remarks was indifference. The amount of people calling for his release was minimal at best. The only people I know that complained about this were people who already hated Hulk Hogan, and even they didn't care that much about the controversy.


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Jul 16, 2018)

At the time, it felt like they were washing their hands of him to get ahead of a potential scandal. Nothing ever really came of it, because who the fuck is Hulk Hogan outside of people that are already wrasslin' fans. I'm not surprised that he was reinstated, I'm surprised it took three years to do so.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jul 18, 2018)

They're gonna bring him back for Lashley beating Lesnar. Then he attacks Lashley, gets on the mic and repeats all the stuff from the tape.

A Hogan heel turn worked once, it will work again right?


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 18, 2018)

Have him put over the sumo guy from the Rumble:







He still hasn't made his debut!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 20, 2018)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Is Superfly Jimmy Snuka still in?
> 
> And by the way I’m disappointed you forgot this:


----------



## Ruin (Jul 20, 2018)

You can't escape freedom.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2018)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Most smarks should know about that stuff but they still love the guys. Ric Flair calling Teddy Long the n word to his face and Bad News Brown threatening to beat the hell out of Andre in Japan and Kamala almost pulling a gun on him aren't exactly hidden stories.
> 
> I am guessing it's because Hogan doesn't have "work rate" (whatever the fuck that even means) and Meltzer says he has bad matches, while Flair had good match ratings from Meltzer



Most internet darling's wrestling matches aren't anything more special than Hogan-Warrior at Wrestlemania VI. It's just grown men pretending to fight. It's all about how much people like the character.

I'd love to know what makes Savage-Steamboat better than Hogan-Warrior tbh.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 20, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> Most internet darling's wrestling matches aren't anything more special than Hogan-Warrior at Wrestlemania VI. It's just grown men pretending to fight. It's all about how much people like the character.
> 
> I'd love to know what makes Savage-Steamboat better than Hogan-Warrior tbh.



That's a particularly poor example. Hogan-Warrior is praised due to how well structured the match is, much like Savage-Steamboat.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> That's a particularly poor example. Hogan-Warrior is praised due to how well structured the match is, much like Savage-Steamboat.



Exactly. So Hogan and Warrior can put on a great match without some smark darling "carrying" them. Anyway, I'm getting off-topic a bit.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 20, 2018)

Wrestling if like cartons. It works best when you aim it at kids and not edgy 20 somethings


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 20, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> Exactly. So Hogan and Warrior can put on a great match without some smark darling "carrying" them. Anyway, I'm getting off-topic a bit.



Well... Pat Patterson was kind of carrying them. Seeing as how he's the one that put the match together and whatnot. Left to their own devices, Hogan and Warrior ended up making that timeless classic at Halloween Havoc. Randy Savage and Ricky Steamboat know how to craft a narrative on their own. That's what makes them stand out from Hogan and Warrior.



TiggerNits said:


> Wrestling if like cartons. It works best when you aim it at kids and not edgy 20 somethings



 I don't know if I agree with that assessment. Professional wrestling lives and dies by how well crafted the stories are. WWE turns away viewers because it's hard to get invested in anything that happens when storylines start and stop at complete random. When people talk about what they most enjoy in regards to WWE's content, they usually refer to a specific handful of matches that they found compelling. That's because you can weave a small story within the span of a single match, but that's not going to keep people tuning in if it only happens on occasion.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 22, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Randy Savage and Ricky Steamboat know how to craft a narrative on their own.


If we're gearing up to that level of tism then we need to address calling it in the ring vs planning it in advance. As far as I understand there's some element to it like jazz, where there's an expectation to improv to the live crowd as much as play to the plan. 

Hulkaguri not specifically related.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 22, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> If we're gearing up to that level of tism then we need to address calling it in the ring vs planning it in advance. As far as I understand there's some element to it like jazz, where there's an expectation to improv to the live crowd as much as play to the plan.
> 
> Hulkaguri not specifically related.
> View attachment 501340


 
 Spontaneity is a good quality to have, but that's not the case I was making. Hulk Hogan is a great performer, but that doesn't guarantee match quality if there's no one to direct him properly. The times in which he was allowed to call his own matches tended to be utter dogshit, and that's because Hogan's strengths aren't in match layouts. 

 And I'm well aware of Macho Man's tendancy to script out matches, but that to me demonstrates his understanding of good match structure. I don't care if the match wasn't done on the fly so long as I can by into whatever they're trying to sell me. DDP scripte out all his matches and a consequence of that is that he was one of the few wresters in WCW who managed to maintain his popularity through the company's many ups and downs. 

 I like Hulk Hogan and I think that he gets shit far too much for his perceived lack of talent, but to suggest that there's no real difference between him and his more esteemed peers is just wrong.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 22, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Spontaneity is a good quality to have, but that's not the case I was making. Hulk Hogan is a great performer, but that doesn't guarantee match quality if there's no one to direct him properly. The times in which he was allowed to call his own matches tended to be utter dogshit, and that's because Hogan's strengths aren't in match layouts.
> 
> And I'm well aware of Macho Man's tendancy to script out matches, but that to me demonstrates his understanding of good match structure. I don't care if the match wasn't done on the fly so long as I can by into whatever they're trying to sell me. DDP scripte out all his matches and a consequence of that is that he was one of the few wresters in WCW who managed to maintain his popularity through the company's many ups and downs.
> 
> I like Hulk Hogan and I think that he gets shit far too much for his perceived lack of talent, but to suggest that there's no real difference between him and his more esteemed peers is just wrong.



Yeah Hogan's a good example of playing to what's needed to pop the crowd.

I wonder why he never switched over to the Axe Bomber over the years in the USA. It would have worked well in his Hollywood run and then he could have just kept it.


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Jul 22, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> I wonder why he never switched over to the Axe Bomber over the years in the USA. It would have worked well in his Hollywood run and then he could have just kept it.



 I think there was a belief that people wouldn't by a running clothesline as a finisher, but that's just an assumption. It certainly would've added a few more years onto Hogan's career. A 6'8, three hundred pound man jumping two feet into the air and landing on his ass is guaranteed to create some back problems.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Jul 22, 2018)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> I think there was a belief that people wouldn't by a running clothesline as a finisher, but that's just an assumption. It certainly would've added a few more years onto Hogan's career. A 6'8, three hundred pound man jumping two feet into the air and landing on his ass is guaranteed to create some back problems.


Yeah, but a leg drop?? It looked good in Rocky 3, but when he came back to the WWF in 84 and was using it as his finisher there wasn't anyone that I knew that didn't think it was a lame and silly finishing move. The big boot by itself would have been better. Hulkamania ran wild despite that goofy ass finisher. Sorry for sperg.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 22, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Wrestling if like cartons. It works best when you aim it at kids and not edgy 20 somethings



There’s nothing wrong with that the problem is the way they tried to appeal to the 18+ audience especially that time in the late 90’s to early 2000’s where everyone tried to be “edgy” and “extreme” which lead to cringe dialogue and humor that has aged badly and a pile of injuries that ended careers and created a high standard where people think “breaking the rules” is the only way to get over:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 29, 2018)

Hogan used to cut some really racist promos like saying the only thing Tony Atlas could do better than him is chuck spears and eat watermelon. Edit: He also said Atlas could "shine my shoes boy"

https://youtu.be/XqVHcQANNdE?t=190


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2018)

toad_has_autism said:


> Hogan used to cut some really racist promos like saying the only thing Tony Atlas could do better than him is chuck spears and eat watermelon. Edit: He also said Atlas could "shine my shoes boy"
> 
> https://youtu.be/XqVHcQANNdE?t=190



Kayfabe.  This was all of wrestling at the time.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea, I know. Tony Atlas also had to agree to it beforehand but I bet the shine my shoes comment was just off the cuff. Atlas also added to it by acting like a typical black stereotype "My Momma didn't raise a.....". And I remember Atlas as Siba Simba holding a spear in the ring. 

Used to be that blacks could never be heels because they couldn't risk the audience believing in it so they were always faces. And always stuck with gimmicks like dancing, the hard head gimmick, or savages.  Harley Race was really good at playing it up, whenever he wrestled a white wrestler, the diving headbutt was a finishing move but when he did it against black wrestlers, he would end up nearly knocking himself out while the black wrestler sold that it didn't hurt him one bit. 

Butch Reed and Ron Simmons were the first to buck that trend back in the good ole days of wrasslin. 

Blacks are still stereotyped in wrasslin, the New Day for example.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought Saba Simba was a real African tribesman, though not from South Africa or where he was kayfabe wise?


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 2, 2018)

GloryHole Stalker said:


> Yeah, but a leg drop?? It looked good in Rocky 3, but when he came back to the WWF in 84 and was using it as his finisher there wasn't anyone that I knew that didn't think it was a lame and silly finishing move. The big boot by itself would have been better. Hulkamania ran wild despite that goofy ass finisher. Sorry for sperg.



Anything Hogan did had twice the power though.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Sep 2, 2018)

Tony Atlas actually credits the Saba Simba character for saving his life. He was homeless and living on the street at the time.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 3, 2018)

Call me when Ronda Rousy gets her Hall of Fame. ; )


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 5, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Call me when Ronda Rousy gets her Hall of Fame. ; )


She's a huge chunk of why WWE has become unwatchable in the past few months. Bad enough to have shit shoveled down your throat... but when it's the divas, you get criticized when you don't like the taste.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 6, 2018)

GloryHole Stalker said:


> Yeah, but a leg drop?? It looked good in Rocky 3, but when he came back to the WWF in 84 and was using it as his finisher there wasn't anyone that I knew that didn't think it was a lame and silly finishing move. The big boot by itself would have been better. Hulkamania ran wild despite that goofy ass finisher. Sorry for sperg.



Apparently doing that leg drop almost every day (including in practices and such) for decades literally bent Hulk's tailbone and apparently that hurts like a motherfucker. He's needed surgery on his hip and other bones in the area because of it.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Sep 6, 2018)

What argument against Hulk could there be for reinstating him into the HOF? Him, Macho Man and Piper basically made WWE a mainstream phenomenon, with him at the top of the list. However, I don't think he should ever be brought back, even ignoring the racist comments or whatever. WM30 was the perfect sendoff tbh, and he can't wrestle nowadays, so what use would he be other than a cheap pop? He can't draw money, and even when the Bullet Club wanted him to make a one-off, he asked for too much money iirc.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 6, 2018)

Whatisgoingon said:


> and he can't wrestle nowadays, so what use would he be other than a cheap pop?



General Manager Hulk Hogan


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Sep 6, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Apparently doing that leg drop almost every day (including in practices and such) for decades literally bent Hulk's tailbone and apparently that hurts like a motherfucker. He's needed surgery on his hip and other bones in the area because of it.



I can imagine landing on your ass nearly every night for decades could do that. I'm just saying as a kid, my friends and I never really bought it as a devastating looking finisher.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Sep 11, 2018)

toad_has_autism said:


> Used to be that blacks could never be heels because they couldn't risk the audience believing in it so they were always faces. And always stuck with gimmicks like dancing, the hard head gimmick, or savages. Harley Race was really good at playing it up, whenever he wrestled a white wrestler, the diving headbutt was a finishing move but when he did it against black wrestlers, he would end up nearly knocking himself out while the black wrestler sold that it didn't hurt him one bit.


Black heels do you not remember the great Big Cat Ernie Ladd?


----------



## Chuggernaut (Sep 11, 2018)

Fun fact: He's Vince McMahon's favorite football player.


----------



## Strelok (Oct 9, 2018)

Whatisgoingon said:


> What argument against Hulk could there be for reinstating him into the HOF? Him, Macho Man and Piper basically made WWE a mainstream phenomenon, with him at the top of the list. However, I don't think he should ever be brought back, even ignoring the racist comments or whatever. WM30 was the perfect sendoff tbh, and he can't wrestle nowadays, so what use would he be other than a cheap pop? He can't draw money, and even when the Bullet Club wanted him to make a one-off, he asked for too much money iirc.



It's mostly WCW marks who still want him expunged from wrestling history as a whole, although if you were a hardcore WCW fan back in the day, I really can't blame you for that feeling.


----------

